# Product #1 Cover display



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys So ive been working on my cover picture for my "Bentonite & Charcoal Soap".

This is what i cam up with.
I am no expert on design but i was hoping to get some feedback see if theres anything that i can improve to make it better, or just let me know if theres something you personally dont like or do like about it.

And i did not weight the soap yet that was just a example number i put in.

http://oi43.tinypic.com/110ypdz.jpg


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sure its a typo, but the betonite got turned into "beontite", and natural became "naturl".   I don't think the "oil's" needs that apostrophe either, but I could be wrong.
Maybe its just me, but I find the writing a little hard to read, maybe if you turned the pretty swirly into a grey silhouette and made the words larger and over the top of it, it would be easier to read? Or maybe they got stretched sideways? I do like your choice of font and the decorative swirly.

When I make labels for friends or myself,  I build up a proof sheet of say 4 or 8 labels with different fonts, artwork, colors, placements, and then pick the favorites, or favorite bits to combine.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 27, 2014)

You gave me a couple great ideas, i think ill play around with the fonts, and most definitely correct the spelling of beontite and naturl, LOL
I think i will give the background a textured color like grey.

I just got photoshop and theres so many tools and so many things, its so hard to get used to it all, I wish i was pro so i could make it a breeze.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 27, 2014)

I make labels for a different purpose, but Ill tell you its a real learning curve. But everyone starts somewhere.  Just start paying attention to labels that you like and what exactly you like about them. I guess someplace like pinterest would be a good place to see lots of labels. Then build your own focusing on what you like, while keeping them easy to read. I find that it helps to stick with a standard format - ie, name goes here and description goes there, and artwork like so etc. Then you can just change one or two layers in PS or Gimp for new labels.


----------



## kikajess (Jan 27, 2014)

The crown symbol is nice. It is memorable, simple, and really sticks out. The swirlyques look very nice, too. 

The font is not so great for me. It looks like it is stretched sideways and the stretchiness kind of makes my eyes feel strained trying to read it. No need to stretch out the fonts to fill up space. White space is important. It gives the eyes a place to rest.

I'm not sure what connection the star has to the rest of the label...?

I'm picky about alignment, so I would make sure "TJ Health & Beauty" and "Cold Process Soap" were perfectly aligned along the bottom of the font. But that's just a personal preference I have.

You've got a good start here. Just a few tweaks and you'll nail it.


----------



## Lin (Jan 27, 2014)

oil's needs to be fixed as well, an apostrophe is possessive. The vegan oil doesn't own aromatherapeutic essential oils.


----------



## Relle (Jan 28, 2014)

Also colorings Or Fragrances - colorings starts off in lower case, or is in upper and fragrances in upper. I'd fix that.


----------



## yadonm (Jan 28, 2014)

Homemade is one word.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow thanks everyone, you guys corrected me on just about everything, It was only practice draft tho 

Well i just wanted to upload two more pictures and see if there are any corrections you see that i need to make, or just tell me how wonderful they look, lol

The net weight is in false.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 29, 2014)

Ahhhhh... i need to capitalize O in oils for the rosin soap.

Ooo photoshop is cruel to me. Im not good with it, I have to redo the whole thing.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey those look really nice!!
If you work in layers in PS, you shouldn't have to redo the whole thing - or did you already layout the labels? FWIW I make the artwork in Gimp (at the correct size for 1 label), then save as a png and import as a picture into the label template on my word doc - not sure how other people do it.

The information text on the bottom left of your pine label seems easier to read than the top one, not sure what the difference is though.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

Much prefer the pine one to the other one - the first one just feels so rather busy!  Swirly thing, crown, then the crown with the text feels out of central because of the swirly thing, text above the swirly thing that feels like it's out of the way completely.......................Just so much going on and it feels plain wrong.  Sorry to be brutal, but I think you want honesty rather than ***** footing.

Try having a common feel to them - the Pine one is awesome, so maybe try the clay one with the text on one side and the image on the other, some image that works well with it (the crown, if you need the crown, or maybe some charcoal!)


----------



## Lindy (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the look of the labels but I do have to ask why the name of your company is so small?


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 29, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Hey those look really nice!!
> If you work in layers in PS, you shouldn't have to redo the whole thing - or did you already layout the labels? FWIW I make the artwork in Gimp (at the correct size for 1 label), then save as a png and import as a picture into the label template on my word doc - not sure how other people do it.
> 
> The information text on the bottom left of your pine label seems easier to read than the top one, not sure what the difference is though.



Thanks, I saved the labels under jpeg but i still got one of the originals in layers, When i try and do another task i have to finalize any writing and i cant go back to it for any corrections or alignment. Im just still learning ill get a hang of it, Making mistakes is one way to learn.

The other label has another font, i agree with you i will make them both more identical.



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Much prefer the pine one to the other one - the first one just feels so rather busy!  Swirly thing, crown, then the crown with the text feels out of central because of the swirly thing, text above the swirly thing that feels like it's out of the way completely.......................Just so much going on and it feels plain wrong.  Sorry to be brutal, but I think you want honesty rather than ***** footing.
> 
> Try having a common feel to them - the Pine one is awesome, so maybe try the clay one with the text on one side and the image on the other, some image that works well with it (the crown, if you need the crown, or maybe some charcoal!)



Yes, thank you i value your honesty. I would prefer to hear the truth especially when there is a logical mind behind the opinion.
I will now try and make several different kind for the bentonite and clay and work on about 3 other labels for 3 more soaps i have in the works coming up.
I did want to add some coal or some clay but it was hard to come up with a imagine that was right. I was thinking of making a zebra type background or a black and white swirl made of a bentonite and clay background merged and swirled, But i have no idea how i would do that. I will be thinking of more, I dont think i will be printing any labels for at least a few weeks. I have to buy card stock also.



Lindy said:


> I like the look of the labels but I do have to ask why the name of your company is so small?



Thanks Lindy, You know i just took a look at my soap and would imagine when i resize the picture to fit my soap it will be even smaller.
I did not want to write my company too big tho because my company would just be starting out, and i dont want my company name to take focus off of the unique soap i am trying to sell. If the customer buys my soap or actually comes to take a closer look the company name will become visible, my product is more important then a company name that has no status yet.
I Will be making a back card as well with the ingredients and a way of contacting me (most likely a website portal).
To give a idea of how i want to finalize my product give you guys a bonus to what im thinking of doing, i would wrap my soap in wax paper then have 1 card on each side of the soap and then placed inside a light celo bag.( iv'e been calling for samples see what i like).


----------



## Lindy (Jan 29, 2014)

SoapMakingTommy if you are in Canada you are required to put either your full address or a post box # on your labels....


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey i wanted to updated this thread and see if i can get some more feedback, Im into my finalization of 4 soap labels and i made a back to one of them.
I dont live in Canada but in the states, I do want to put Made in the Poconos,PA but am unsure where to put it, maybe someone can suggest, I figure it can be on the back label and maybe i can replace the all natural and essential oil part with that? or maybe i can write it vertically along the side?

Hope you guys like it and if you think there are ways of making them stand out more of look better and if you see any flaws please let me know.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Feb 19, 2014)

Whoops heres the last one that i have ready to present to you.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 19, 2014)

I would list lye if you're putting ingredients.

Are you adding in glycerin, or talking about the naturally produced stuff from the process?

Aromatheraputic?  Might you be going in to the drug area with that statement?  I don't know the American aromatherapy rules, though, so it might be fine.

All Natural - Personally, I don't like that.  It's soap, it's not really natural, and are all of the ingredients natural?  Not just, CAN they be found naturally, but are yours natural?  Lye, for example.

Finally, on the labels, I prefer the non-textured ones.  If you want texture, maybe print them on to something textured instead of printing the texture?  The last one is so cool - I had textured wrapping paper like that, with the black area fuzzy.  

Hope it helps, and please don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree that the textured background detracts from the product, I think the other ones look much  nicer. I also think you could choose a more attractive background colour for the Himalayan salt bar one, the blue is a bit garish. I like the bentonite clay one best. Please don't take my criticism as an insult, just trying to be constructive and help you get the best labels you can.


----------



## Susie (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, I am no professional anything to do with soap or marketing.  But here are some honest opinions.

1.  Your company name needs to stand out.  You need a logo.  If I want to distinguish YOUR soap from someone else's, I need a recognizable logo that carries over through the different products.  You want to use the crown?  Put your initials in it with Health and Beauty underneath.  Put it in the same place on every label. Or, choose another symbol that means YOU. 

2.  You should not list H2O as an ingredient.  We know it means water, but some folks won't.  Never underestimate human stupidity.  And is it truly the largest volume ingredient in there?  Is it really necessary to list water?

3.  I really dislike the busy, busy labels.  I need info at a glance.  I would do a bright border to catch the eye.  I would use only one font per label.  And do different fonts at different times to see what sells better.  I would avoid pictures on the labels other than your logo.  Too much going on.  And these are going to be small labels.

4.  I would not put "cold processed".  Too much unneeded info. 

5.  I would take out the "& Aromatherapeutic (spelling?) Essential Oils".  If you tell me it has "No synthetic colorings(colorants?) or fragrances", that is what I need to know.  You are also cutting off the bottom of the letters.  Looks amateurish. 

6.  I would use the phrase "handmade" rather than homemade.  Take the mental picture out of the kitchen.

7.  Tailor your wording to your audience.  I understand that "sel gris"  means grey salt, but I am from Louisiana, and have more than a nodding acquaintance with the french language.  I am also a foodie.  But, is your target audience going to?  

8.  If you are going to keep EssentialOils, you need a space between them.

Sorry to be harsh.  But I feel like you came here for honest feedback.

I am going to take the second Bentonite and Charcoal label and tell you what I would do differently:  

Kill the pattern.  Too hard to read.  
Font:  I do not like that font.  It is a personal opinion, though.  
I would have ONLY the following info in the bottom left corner:

100% Vegan Oils
No synthetic colorants or fragrances.

That's it.  That is all I need to know to make me pick it up. 

Center:  Your name needs to be here somewhere.  I would put:

          TJ's Handmade
Bentonite and Charcoal Soap

or, better yet:

               TJ's
Bentonite and Charcoal Soap

Put that with a recognizable logo, and you have a good label.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 19, 2014)

Please use the term Handmade not Homemade. You will be suprised how many people do not like products made at home. When I am asked I just tell the I have a workshop. No need to state where the workshop is now. I did have one once...
Plain backgrounds and clear clean fonts are the best in my humble opinion. 
Most people will not know what you mean my cp soap


----------



## Lindy (Feb 23, 2014)

Ingredients - I have mixed feelings on lye being there because it is no longer in the soap.  Water should be further down in the label because by the time the soap is cured there is far less of it.

 Overall appearance.  I agree about printing the textures, that looks too busy to me and you can buy cardstock that is textured to get that look.  I agree with the logo, even if it is just a word logo and it should be prominent.  Mixed feelings on the "Natural".  I do understand what you are saying but lye is not natural and it is used to create the chemical reaction that turns it all into soap.  Be careful with Aromatherapeutic, it could take it over that fine line of being a drug according to FDA, look into that.

 You're getting there.  I do prefer ingredients to be in INCI but then I am in a country that requires it and I feel it just looks more professional.


----------

